# Alabama Beek



## markmaster

Good morning, y'all! No idea how I missed this forum before, but I'm glad I found it -- there seems to be a goodly number of Bama folk on board.

I'm in Shelby County, AL, out in the country; started with a couple of hives last Spring and will be adding to them this year. I hope to build the yard slowly over the next couple of years, so that when I fully retire, I will be knowledgeable enough to manage a couple of dozen hives. Meantime, I'm trying to connect with other beeks, joining the State Association, etc. in order to benefit from the experiences and wisdom of others.

Good to be here!


----------



## HAB

Hi fr a fellow Alabamian,
S. Al. just above the state of Al/Fl line. Seems that the Shelby area is getting a lot of new Beeks lately. That's good to hear.
Going to Auburn for the 15TH Annual Beekeeping Symposium? Here is a registration form if you need it.


----------



## markmaster

Hello, HAB.... I "know" you from another forum. Yes, Shelby County is picking up: I know of three folks who are just getting into beekeeping (I'm a newcomer, myself) and several who have been at this for years.

I just got my registration confirmation out of the mailbox about an hour ago, so I'll definitely be in Auburn next month. Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Wilsonvillebeekeeper

Hello from Wilsonville. You are always welcome at the Jefferson co. beekeepers meeting. They meet the 3rd Thursday of the month at 7:00 at the Birmingham Botanical Gardens. This club continues to grow.

The Auburn meeting the 1st Saturday in Febuary is also worth the trip. They said Rossman would be their with free shipping if you need any equipment.

Robert


----------



## jbeezs

its good to see another bama boy that enjoys beekeeping.


----------



## markmaster

jbeezs said:


> its good to see another bama boy that enjoys beekeeping.


Hey, jbeez! I'm just up the road from you - in Vincent. I actually belong to the Masonic Lodge in Pell City -- good to "meet" you!


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch

Hi there and welcome to the forum. Glad to see another Bamaian here.


----------



## T.J.

welcome from up in north east Bama.
we need to be very carefull here. the powers that be here may think all of us Bama boys may be planning some kind of "take over".


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch

:lpf: That only works for Football.


----------



## HAB

Rohe Bee Ranch said:


> :lpf: That only works for Football.


FOOTBALL (it's always spelled with all capitals, by the way) was only the beginning.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch

The first thing I was asked when I arrived in Alabama many years ago was, "Who are you for, Auburn or Bama?" Not hello or nice to meet you or where are you from or glad you're here, or could I borrow some tools. :doh:

BTW, they didn't really like my answer as I'm from Southern California.


----------



## markmaster

Rohe Bee Ranch said:


> The first thing I was asked when I arrived in Alabama many years ago was, "Who are you for, Auburn or Bama?" Not hello or nice to meet you or where are you from or glad you're here, or could I borrow some tools. :doh:
> 
> BTW, they didn't really like my answer as I'm from Southern California.


Man! I completely sympathize with you...I have degrees from UAT and Auburn. I'm OK until late November... ; then my family and friends all start looking at me kinda funny!


----------



## Mike S

I was on a fishing trip in the fall several years ago to Norris Lake Tenn. We had rented a house boat and the kids were doing a little fishing over the sides, I went into a boat dock / restraunt to buy some snacks and night crawlers and just so happen I was wearing a red flannel shirt. I walked up to the counter and first thing the lady said very loudly was " well I guess your for Bama!" I had no idea what she was talking about. Everybody in there turned and looked at me as I asked what she was talking about, then I noticed everyone in there was wearing orange. Well I found out pretty quick that Tenn and Alabama take their football pretty serious. If your wearing red or orange you need to pay attention where you are, I was from out of state and had no idea they were having a game that afternoon. 

Welcome and enjoy the Forum, I have found it to be a great place to learn.


----------



## fant214

Hello all, 
I started my first two hives last year in Columbiana and will add four more this year. I know Walter Kelley Inc. we be attending the meeting in Auburn for free shipping. see you guys there


----------



## markmaster

fant214 said:


> Hello all,
> I started my first two hives last year in Columbiana and will add four more this year. I know Walter Kelley Inc. we be attending the meeting in Auburn for free shipping. see you guys there


Fant214: check your PM -- I want to ask you something!


----------



## Wilsonvillebeekeeper

How did the trip to Auburn go? I learned some but the free shipping on products seems to bring a crowd.

Any Shelby county beekeeper is alway welcome at the Jefferson county meetings. Check out their website they have alot of links and a blog following one of the beekeepers hives.

Robert


----------



## HAB

Those of us from S. Alabama were not prepped for the weather we encountered. Left home in short sleeves and got to Auburn just in time to see the bottom fall off the thermometer. BRRRR!!
Had a great time, met old friends, made new ones and learned much. All 'n all a very good meeting.


----------



## markmaster

I had a great time... met several folks I already knew, finally came face-to-face with the guy I bought bees from last year (Ted Kretschmann)...my son went down to pick the bees up last year, so I didn't get to meet him then. Learned some stuff, although I wish they had spent some time talking about SHB. Lots of newbies like me there, which was encouraging.

The Jefferson County site is already a favorite of mine, plus: have you checked out the video clips on the ABA site? Pretty cool!

HAB: yes, it was cold! I brought a jacket that I didn't think I would need and ended up wearing it, especially at lunch (which was really good, in spite of the chill in the barn!).


----------



## Scrapfe

Mike S said:


> ... I went into a... restraunt... wearing a red flannel shirt..." well I guess your for Bama!" ...then I noticed everyone in there was wearing orange... Tenn and Alabama take their football...serious. If your wearing red or orange you need to pay attention where you are...


Least them Volunteer fans didn’t point out that big old pin oak tree out front and say, “See that ‘thair’ oak tree? That’s where the last Bama fan who walked into this joint on game day hung out.” 

Remember, you heard it here first. The next time the Tide beats the Vols at Knoxville, Bama fans will sing the ballad “Hang Down Your Head ‘Derek’ Dooley.” 

You know, I have always felt a little sorry for Tennessee Volunteer fans, Vanderbilt has never produced the kind of football program that could spark a cross state rivalry of the same magnitude as Alabama-Auburn ok, ok, Auburn-Alabama. 

I like a good close (low scoring, hard hitting) football game as well as the next man, just as long as the Crimson Tide wins. But, UT’s Neyland stadium in Knoxville, Tennessee has got to be the hardest place on Earth for a visiting team to play football. First, except for the river bank it’s at the bottom of a hole in the ground, and the acoustics remind me of a parking garage’s. Neyland stadium officially seats 104,079 frantic, wild-eyed, screaming Volunteer fans. Since Tennessee fans never sit, but remain standing from start to finish singing Rocky Top at the top of their voices, I suspect the unofficial capacity is closer to a quarter million. If the Vol’s fans are slightly drunk 500,000, and any time they are deep into their cups, or the SEC Eastern Division Championship is at stake and Tennessee scores, well let’s just say that people in Haiti run screaming into the streets. 

Gotta run, the Stupid Bowl is comming on in a few.


----------



## ga.beeman

welcome to great hobby. lots of good beekeepers in Al. find a mentor and learn what you can from them. They will save you alot of headaches. Good luck David


----------

